# Final Destination



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

1, 2, 3, 4, and 5, which will air in a month.


These horror films..are awesome horror films. When they cheat death, Death finds another way to kill them. ;)


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 5, 2011)

They're a bit formulaic, but clever and made sure I will never, ever in my life use a sunbed, so they get coolness points for that :)


----------



## Saith (Jul 5, 2011)

Eh, the first one was fun, the second was cool, the third was samey and the fourth was dumb.
They're just kind of all the same, but need to get more ridiculous each time. I used to enjoy them, but not anymore. Just preference. :)


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

Of course it's basiclly the same, btu the deaths are different, and sometimes when you think they'll die, they are saved at the last minute, but someone else dies. It's basiclly the deaths that make up the movies.


----------



## Saith (Jul 5, 2011)

Well yeah, they're fun to watch when you're all stoned on a Saturday night, and get really really absorbed into it, but that's all they're good for. They're films you'll watch once 'cause you wanna see how people die, but that's it.

The character's aren't likeable, the plot is dumb, and only there as filler between the gibs and the deaths have just gotten too ridiculous. I mean, there's nothing wrong with liking them, they're just not that good.

I mean, compare them to the Fifth Element that also lacks substance but pulls it off with such style and flare that it becomes a really good movie.

Once again, preference.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 5, 2011)

They're a guilty pleasure of mine. I'm a big gorehound.

....Also, I love roller coasters.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there a thread for guilty pleasures? Because overly bloody horror movies would definitely fit it.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jul 7, 2011)

I tried watching the first one, but I just stopped when the guy dies in the bathroom because that living blue goo stuff from under the toilet tripped him. That was just ridiculous...


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jul 7, 2011)

Horror Movies and me do not mix.  In the slightest.  Seriously, the scariest movie I've ever seen is Titanic, and I intend to keep it that way for a while.  Yes, I know Titanic is not even remotely creepy in the eyes of most horror movie watchers.  But I have a fear of drowning, and frozen dead bodies are just, Euch...


----------

